# What kind of shoes?



## iLust (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi!

I don't normally have this problem but I just can't figure out what type/color shoes would work with this dress. 

I wore it with some slingback strappyish black shoes that are about the only ones I have that are comfortable but I don't like how they look with them. 

I'm thinking of going to payless or target to get some cheap but cute shoes (preferably heels or wedge because it makes my legs look so much hotter!) that may go with it. 

Any ideas on color/style that would dress this up (for going out downtown tonight) without being too fancy?

It's the aqua and dark grey one in case it shows the wrong one...

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...ua_Asphalt.jpg


----------



## iLust (Jul 2, 2009)

no suggestions at all?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 2, 2009)

While a black shoe would be the logical choice, may I suggest something in color. Maybe a teal?  Also where are you going to wear this dress that may influence the shoe choice.


----------



## iLust (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_While a black shoe would be the logical choice, may I suggest something in color. Maybe a teal?  Also where are you going to wear this dress that may influence the shoe choice._

 
Yeah I was thinking maybe a dark teal if I can find them at Target or Payless. I'm wearing it out to some bars downtown. The crowd will be a mixture. Some will be dressed up, club-style and some will be totally casual.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iLust* 

 
_Yeah I was thinking maybe a dark teal if I can find them at Target or Payless. I'm wearing it out to some bars downtown. The crowd will be a mixture. Some will be dressed up, club-style and some will be totally casual._

 

Target has some nice embellished sandals right now. They even have one in teal. Good Luck!


----------



## chellaxx (Jul 3, 2009)

gold compliments blue really well

you could also go for a pop of colour by contrasting them with pink / coral?

or maybe a nude colour or pastel toned grey?? if you dont want something too daring


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing too delicate. Go for something chunky and modern.


----------



## iLust (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 4, 2009)

flats or gladiator sandals for summer would be very cute


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jul 4, 2009)

I found a couple that would be cute

these I have (but I have the Steve Madden version, but these are super close)
Women's Xhilaration Trella Wedge Sandal - Black : Target

I think these would be AWESOME. very modern
Women's Xhilaration Tina Cut-Out Sandals - Black : Target

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - Fioni - Ibis Platform Wedge


----------

